
Target=”_blank” – the most underestimated vulnerability ever - somecoder
https://medium.com/@jitbit/target-blank-the-most-underestimated-vulnerability-ever-96e328301f4c#.ca5bluqvh
======
detaro
different article, same topic a few weeks ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11553740](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11553740)

